# Cleaning Lenses And Camera Optics



## smoke665 (Feb 12, 2017)

Ok, here's a question that doesn't involve taking a picture, but can sure affect the outcome. With all the new modern coatings, what do you use for routine cleaning of lenses and mirrors???? In the old days I had lens paper and a cleaning solution, now I'm not sure what to use?????


----------



## table1349 (Feb 12, 2017)

First:  a Rocket Blower.  If that takes care of it DONE!
If not, the next step is: Soft lens brush think lens pen.  If that takes care of it DONE!
If it is still not clean then:  Zeiss Pre-Moistened Lens Cleaning Wipes
If that still doesn’t do the trick, get your gear looked at professionally.


----------



## weepete (Feb 12, 2017)

For lenses I just have several microfibre cloths, the same kind people use for spectacles, and a bit of breath. I also have a lens pen but it's not as good for greasy stuff than a couple of clean microfibre cloths. Though I've also been known to use the bottom of my t-shirt in a pinch.

For sensors I use a rocketblower or if dust is a bit more stubborn a gel pen to lift it off.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> First:  a Rocket Blower.  If that takes care of it DONE!
> If not, the next step is: Soft lens brush think lens pen.  If that takes care of it DONE!
> If it is still not clean then:  Zeiss Pre-Moistened Lens Cleaning Wipes
> If that still doesn’t do the trick, get your gear looked at professionally.


I was told to never use a Lens Pen.  If there's any particles there the pen can use it to scratch the coating.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't use the pen end. Just the brush end.  Got it for free so no need to spend money on a brush.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 12, 2017)

Lenses: Rocket blower, Lens Pen (brush end only), microfiber cloth, alcohol and water.  I stop after the step that gets things the way I want them, and there has to be a lot of crap on the lens before I mess with it.

Sensor: Rocket Blower, wet cleaning with Photographic Solutions swabs and Eclipse.  But there has to be a lot of crap on my sensor before I mess with it.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 12, 2017)

Soft brush. Good, clean microfiber cloth.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 12, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If it is still not clean then: Zeiss Pre-Moistened Lens Cleaning Wipes



I used these a few years ago on my glasses. It seemed that after awhile it caused some problems, at least the optometrist claimed that was the reason. I've gotten conflicting reports since then on the compatibility with today's coatings.

I have a little puffer, soft lens brush, and a stack of microfiber cloth. That takes care of most of it except that rare occasion that you accidentally touch a lens. Then the oil from the skin is hard to get off without some type of cleaner.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 12, 2017)

Smoke665, I thought you might appreciate this: the absolute best microfiber cloth I have ever found is a *Pentax *branded one that I bought years ago from a small brick and mortar photography store and studio in my old hometown! it is of the thin, silk-like texture, as opposed to the thicker, suede-like type of microfiber cloth. it's about 8 x 8 inches, light gray, and simply fantastic at lifting oils/fingerprints from lens surfaces. I have tried other types of microfiber cloth, but the old Pentax one has served me very well.

I have had good success washing this cloth using lemon Dawn dishwashing soap, and rinsing it thoroughly, about ten rinses in total, then squeezing out the final of multiple rinses, and hanging the cloth to dry inside a cabinet, where the cloth is placed on top of a drinking glass. I use only warm water to do the washing and rinsing of the microfiber cloth.

Unfortunately, I've been unable to find these Pentax microfiber cloths in stock at any of several online photo dealers. B&H listed them as no longer available.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 12, 2017)

@Derrel I had some years ago, as well as a few remaining packs of Kodak lens tissues. Those work decent, but my supply is just about exhausted and I don't find them listed anywhere. Zeiss makes very similar cloth (Wally World). I have one for my glasses, that needs to be cleaned. Think I'll try your technique on it.


----------



## cgw (Feb 12, 2017)

"routine cleaning of lenses and mirrors"

That's a truly scary proposition. The trick, of course, is to keep 'em clean. OCD-like scrubbing(the term "routine" here is troubling) is usually a recipe for cleaning marks(scratches). Mirror "cleaning" is best avoided altogether.

Either a blower and/or a super soft brush keeps my lenses clean. On often-used lenses I do attach hi-quality clear filters that I clean rather than a front element. I use thin micro-fibre cloths and Costco eye glass cleaner for baked-on crud.That's my beauty regimen.

Just keep in mind that a lens has to be truly dirty to have any effect on your images. Mirrors are best left dusty since they have NO impact on your photos and cleaning will damage their fragile surfaces.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 12, 2017)

The first camera mirror I cleaned, I ruined.

The last camera mirror I cleaned, I ruined.

There has only been one camera mirror that I have ever cleaned. And I ruined it. I think I mentioned that, right?


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 12, 2017)

@cgw I hear you, "routine" was probably the wrong choice of words. Maybe "occasional", "mandatory", "oh crap moments", might have been a better choice  OCD should be included in my middle name but there are still those "oh crap" moments that occur - usually something touching the front element. I used to keep UV haze filters on them so no big deal, but after having a couple go bad with age (internal discoloration), just never got around to replacing them.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 12, 2017)

I use the inside of my t shirt. 

Honestly though I use to tweak on that stuff. Now I blow some air on it, up it and be done. Lens paper and a Nikon cleaning pen if I must.


----------



## KmH (Feb 12, 2017)

Blower, & a natural bristle brush.
If that doesn't suffice then I add a huff of breath to moisten the surface and use a disposable lens tissue.
If still not clean I spritz a little Nikon Lens cleaner solution on a lens tissue.

I have a 4 oz bottle of Nikon lens cleaner solution that's probably 25 years old and still 3/4 full.

I've gently brushed many a SLR/DSLR main mirror with no trouble.

Microfiber cloths get nowhere near any of my optics.
Like a lens pen (brush end excluded) microfiber cloths can hold hard, sharp dust particles (even after washing) that _will_ scratch the lens coatings.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 13, 2017)

Trever1t said:


> I use the inside of my t shirt.



I do the same thing.  Whenever one of my lenses gets dirty, I use the inside of Trever's T-shirt.  Must be the fabric softener he uses.. but there is just no better way to clean a lens.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 13, 2017)

@robbins.photo I hope Trevor has a lot of T-shirts LOL


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 13, 2017)

The best microfiber towel you can buy is made buy 3M or Meguiars. You can buy them in any Automotive paint stores and they are more expensive. If you decide to wash them, *NEVER* use fabric softener or fabric softened laundry soap, or place them in the dryer. IF you absolutely feel the need to throw them in the dryer, do not use a dryer sheet.  IF you laid out various brands and looked at them under magnification, it is very apparent in the loop and fabric structure. Sams club sells a 24 pack that are a very good value and good quality, just not as precisely manufactured as the 3M or Meguiars brand, even though they probably don't make them themselves. This is more critical in the paint refinish sector because the clearcoat takes roughly 72 hours to fully case harder and often times, the vehicle comes out of bake, cools down, and is quickly detailed for imperfections while the paint is still relatively in a softer stage.


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 13, 2017)

You can clean lenses? I thought you just had to buy a new one... 

I use whatever I get my hands on first. Sometimes that's a microfiber cloth. Sometimes LensPen (brush first, but I've also never had a problem with the carbon pad for lifting oil - fingerprints). Sometimes, a quick blow and t-shirt treatment. I have a Rocket Blower but it sits at home after getting tired of carrying too much other stuff. (I definitely use the blower for cleaning sensors.)


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 13, 2017)

With mine it depends very much on the nature of the dirt, the lens & where I am.

Out on a shoot my shirt has been used on many occasions to mop up rain drops etc.
More stubborn marks (I have some VERY cheap lenses) are often treated to iso-propanol (rubbing alcohol) via a q-tip/cotton bud (after a puff with a blower). recently the edges of one old lens rescued from a friends garage had the edges cleaned out with the wooden handle of a broken cotton bud. 
One element of another un-coated lens ended up having a short treatment with hydrochloric acid to shift some stubborn fungus (not something to try on  modern lens).
Being a chemist & working in a lab gives me ready access to many things not normally available, and often at much higher purities.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 13, 2017)

petrochemist said:


> short treatment with hydrochloric acid



 Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## table1349 (Feb 13, 2017)

I am not a micro fiber fan.  Once dirty they do not get clean again in a typical washing machine.  They will hold onto little particles of dirt etc. 

The best practice with micro fiber cloths when cleaning lenses, be it a camera lens or eye glasses is to hand wash them very often because they trap debris so effectively. Hand-wash the cloth using lotion-free dishwashing liquid and clean water; allow the cloth to air dry.


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 13, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> petrochemist said:
> 
> 
> > short treatment with hydrochloric acid
> ...



Hydrochloric acid does not effect glass, I wouldn't want to get it on any metal bits though, and it might be harmful to coatings!
IIRC hydrofluoric acid is about the only acid that eats glass at any significant rate.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 13, 2017)

@petrochemist but what about the coatings?????


----------



## table1349 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 13, 2017)

petrochemist said:


> ...Being a chemist & working in a lab gives me ready access to many things not normally available, and often at much higher purities.


For some reason, I'm thinking of the TV series Dexter...


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 13, 2017)

I use sandpaper and bleach on the rear element and i do the same for the front but i also add fiberglass insulation to get rid of the rest of the dust after the sandpaper.


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 13, 2017)

Here's a good video (because pictures are better than words)...


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I use sandpaper and bleach on the rear element and i do the same for the front but i also add fiberglass insulation to get rid of the rest of the dust after the sandpaper.



You might want to borrow my sand blaster. Much faster!


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 14, 2017)

'@petrochemist but what about the coatings?????'
In my experience nothing you can do  to an uncoated lens will effect the coatings!
Perhaps you missed that bit of my first post.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 14, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> 
> 
> > I use sandpaper and bleach on the rear element and i do the same for the front but i also add fiberglass insulation to get rid of the rest of the dust after the sandpaper.
> ...


I have so few lenses that one sheet of 40 grit lasts me a few sessions of shooting. Imagine the bokeh from a media blasted lens though!


----------



## Kenneth Walker (Feb 19, 2017)

Microfibre cloths are essential bits of kit. Being a spectacle wearer, I can usually get them free from my opticians!


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 19, 2017)

The best method yet was sent to me by @Designer . A video that describes using q-tips and distilled water, whereby you used a circular motion with a damp q-tip followed by dry ones until the moisture was removed. I tried it on an old lens that was in bad shape. Within a few mins it worked like a charm. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dunfly (Feb 20, 2017)

dasmith232 said:


> Here's a good video (because pictures are better than words)...


I used this method but when I turned the camera on it exploded.  Did I use the wrong kind of soap?


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 20, 2017)

dunfly said:


> dasmith232 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a good video (because pictures are better than words)...
> ...


With the new sensors you're supposed to use a mixture of brake cleaner and simple green. But it also depends if you have an AA filter.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 22, 2017)

Cleaning is so gauche.  When my lenses get dirty I just throw them away a buy a new ones.


----------



## hamlet (Feb 22, 2017)

Just buy a new lens. Who has time to clean?


----------

